# Fiat Ducato 2.3JTD fuel consumption



## Eamonn

Hi All

Sorry if this question has been asked previously......I had a look but couldnt find anything



Looking for some advice from you mechanically minded heads out there 8) 

I have a 2003 Fiat Ducato (2.3jtd) coach built. It has 45,000 km on the clock and running well.
We were out on the van for the weekend and I have calculated that I was getting 20mpg (14L/100km in new money). The majority of the driving was motorway and we were not pushing any harder than about 100kph

First question is.......does this sound very heavy on juice or is it standard for the 2.3?

Just one thing that might be of note, If the van is running, and you are standing outside, you can hear a "hissing" noise from the engine bay. When we bought the van, we had it checked by our mechanic and he heard the noise......he initially though that it was a turbo issue but having connected the van to diagnostics, no errors showed up for the turbo. The mechanic then put the "hissing" noise down to a leaving vac/air line and indicated that there was no concern

Given the heavy fuel consumption, I am wondering if there might be a problem with the fuel air mix causing excessive fuel burn? (kinda like your central heating oil burner)

Perhaps 20mpg is a s good as it gets

The van has not been remapped and as I understand it, remapping doesn't really effect your fuel consumption rather it gives higher end torque?

Many thanks


----------



## clive1821

Just the first one to reply, as you can see my MPG figures are the same but I would expect it for a large motorhome.. for your van I would expect around 28 to 30mpg so just wait for others to reply who do own your model and compare.... my view is there's something wrong as you mentioned you are on the correct lines. Clive


----------



## Eamonn

Cheers Clive

Eamonn


----------



## max0603

We just done 2350 miles the long way down to the Algarve on a 2008 2.3 Fiat Ducato based Sundance, fully loaded. Average speed 47MPH, fuel was 27.2 MPG. That was a mixture of all types of roads. Not sure if this helps?


----------



## vicdicdoc

Our 1997 Fiat based 2.5Td Hymer returns a steady 28.4mpg at around 50-55mph so I would guess there is something not quite right with yours


----------



## Counter552

That seems a bit low unless you had a strong headwind ?

Our 2007 2.3JTD gets about 27MPG keeping it to 55 - 60 mph.
This reduces to about 24MPG when we have the TOAD.

I have only been as low as 20MPG when we have been towing in a strong headwind averaging about 65MPH.

The only time we have managed 30 MPG was with a tail wind averaging 50MPH, all on a motorway.

I think your "hissing" must be having some impact.


----------



## max0603

Going through the Alps we were only achieving 14  Luckily things level themselves out


----------



## blongs

I have been tracking my 2.3 since getting it last December, the figures are at the bottom of this post. If you click the figures it should take you into the logbook feature.

Ben


----------



## Eamonn

many thanks for all the info folks........i really must get to the bottom of this hissing noise


Now the next question is where to start looking........it seems more audible when standing at either driver or passenger door and in front of the van....somewhere near back of engine block perhaps?


----------



## 747

Anyone with a new(ish) 2.3 JTD should go on to the outandaboutlive forum (motorhome matters) where the same question has been asked.

Look at the reply from euroserv. You will get less mpg and the reason is quite distressing. Owners of older m/homes are going to be much better off regarding mpg.

BTW euroserv knows his stuff, its his profession.


----------



## Rudderman

Hi,

I have a 2003 Sundance, 2.3 engine, from new, and have averaged 24.8 mpg over the last seven years.
This, ofcourse, is driving on all types of roads under all types of conditions, and I do like to 'put my foot down' sometimes (until my wife tells me off!)


----------



## Mrplodd

As a comparison I run an Autotrail Dakota based on a 2003 Sprinter base (2.7 litre 5 cylinder turbo) which weighs in at 4 tonnes.

I reckon to get 25mpg which I reckon is very good, but I do drive with a very light foot. Its staggering just how much of a difference driving style makes to consumption figures. 

I seem to recall a post on here a while ago where someone did a return journey to somewhere and drove gently one way and enthusiastically the other way. there was a HUGE variance is their MPG figures.


----------



## aldhp21

I have a 2008 2.3TD. The CI has a big Luton on it. I generally sit on motorways at about 60mph on cruise control and I'm struggling to get the mpg to much more than 21mpg.

I'm sure I got more out of it when it was new (about 24 mpg), then it had a service including some recalls to the engine management system. Since then I've really noticed the low mpg.

This year going down to Le Mans me mate was driving, averaging about 75. my mpg was down to 19.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Otto-de-froste

This may be a late entry, but I wonder if the diagnostic would pick up a split in the wide bore turbo hose

We had a 2.8 remapped, and found the increase in power and the reduction in fuel consumption worth the cost

But after a few months performance dropped markedly ALONG WITH a persistant hiss

The Fiat dealer, a local non-franchised garage, a self employed mechanic, and the remapper never identified the problem.
Because they looked for the symptoms that their machines were geared to find

Old fashioned detective work (Morris Oxford style) led me to take off the large hose to the turbo, where I found a split hidden by the jubilee clip
This was not a visible split, but was found by extending my hand under the hose to find oil seeping and a slight bulge near the jubilee clip when the throttle was opened

A quick and painless circumcision resulted in a slightly shortened turbo hose being reinstated with two jubilee clips at each end to spread the load, and prevent metal cutting into rubber

Hiss silenced, BHP and MPG restored to smile inducing levels

Bob was indeed my uncle


----------



## Eamonn

Many thanks for that.....I have been digging around on a few forums (or is the plural "fora"??) 
Everything seems to be pointing to a "loose" turbo hose somewhere along the line.....I will get the mechanic to have a good look when he takes it in.........it will be handled by a non Fiat dude...so a better chance of finding spurious stuff

Once again

Thank you 

Eamonn


----------



## bubble63

aldhp21 said:


> I have a 2008 2.3TD. The CI has a big Luton on it. I generally sit on motorways at about 60mph on cruise control and I'm struggling to get the mpg to much more than 21mpg.
> 
> I'm sure I got more out of it when it was new (about 24 mpg), then it had a service including some recalls to the engine management system. Since then I've really noticed the low mpg.
> 
> This year going down to Le Mans me mate was driving, averaging about 75. my mpg was down to 19.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


HI
its been niggling me for a while, I took the MH for the 'recall/mods' and also noticed that the MPG was down post mod, but had no evidence, now I average 20 mpg on the dash, it used to be 24mpg

so........
I suspect that the recall could have been a ECU mod to stop the reverse judder. Now that didnt work, so, I have had the gear box mod.

question...... how can I get back to the previous ECU mod state and get my 24mpg?

or....
am I barking up the wrong tree?

regds neill, cambridge


----------



## TwinTravellers

How on earth do you find out to the point something, how many mpg you get!!!!!! We have a new Chasson S2 (March 2010)2.3. I would love to know how to check mpg? :?


----------



## jontan

I did 7400 miles last winter to Andalucia/Algarve returning by the west coast on a 2004 2.3 Fiat Ducato based Sundance, fully loaded. Average fuel was 27.8 MPG over all sorts of roads and conditions. Hope his helps?


----------



## wakk44

TwinTravellers said:


> How on earth do you find out to the point something, how many mpg you get!!!!!! We have a new Chasson S2 (March 2010)2.3. I would love to know how to check mpg? :?


The most accurate way to check mpg is the simple brim to brim method.

Fill the tank to the brim and reset the odometer to zero.Drive until the tank is nearly empty then refill to the brim again.Make a note of the odometer reading and the fuel used.

Convert the litres to gallons,then divide the miles travelled by the gallons used and you have an accurate mpg reading. :wink:


----------



## TwinTravellers

Thanks for that, Wakk44 I shall have a go!!


----------



## jud

wakk44 said:


> TwinTravellers said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth do you find out to the point something, how many mpg you get!!!!!! We have a new Chasson S2 (March 2010)2.3. I would love to know how to check mpg? :?
> 
> 
> 
> The most accurate way to check mpg is the simple brim to brim method.
> 
> Fill the tank to the brim and reset the odometer to zero.Drive until the tank is nearly empty then refill to the brim again.Make a note of the odometer reading and the fuel used.
> 
> Convert the litres to gallons,then divide the miles travelled by the gallons used and you have an accurate mpg reading. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :roll: hi wakk44 . thats the way i do it and it is the best way you can't argue with how much you have used against how much go's in .be lucky


----------



## oilslick

*2.3 bolero 2010*

Hi,

We get between 26 and 32 mpg from our Bolero 680, 2.3, 2010.

Total average over 6000 miles is 28.2 mpg.

Please can you give a link to euroserv's thread, 747? I can not find it!

Thank you,
Grant


----------



## wakk44

Mrplodd said:


> I seem to recall a post on here a while ago where someone did a return journey to somewhere and drove gently one way and enthusiastically the other way. there was a HUGE variance is their MPG figures.


That was me mrplodd.

I drove 250 miles(nearly all motorway) to Devon @ 60mph and achieved approx.25mpg.
On the way back I did the same route @ 50mph and got nearly 29mpg.

n.b.Fiat 2.8 JTD loaded to 3400kg

I wouldn't call it a huge difference but significant all the same :wink:


----------



## 747

*Re: 2.3 bolero 2010*



oilslick said:


> Hi,
> 
> We get between 26 and 32 mpg from our Bolero 680, 2.3, 2010.
> 
> Total average over 6000 miles is 28.2 mpg.
> 
> Please can you give a link to euroserv's thread, 747? I can not find it!
> 
> Thank you,
> Grant


Hi Grant,

The article on O&AL has dropped back to page 9 if you want to read all of it. Cannot miss it (fuel economy). I have cut and pasted the relevant post below.

The figures that you have stated seem realistic. Our panel vans with 2.8JTD engines before 2006 did 30-35mpg but the new 2.3JTD's do between 23 and 28mpg. (The old 2.8idTD easily did 40mpg!)

Blame the pillocks in Europe for making the manufacturers conform to idiotic Euro 4 standards that are biased towards particulate matter and Hydrocarbons instead of just using less fuel. None of them was smart enough to listen to the engineers that advised them that the reduction of fuel consumption would inevitably lead to lower emissions and of course conservation of resources. Of course, that would have netted less revenue from fuel taxation.

Euro 5 is much worse. Don't wait; buy a Euro 4 now. After March next year you won't have a choice. All new Fiat Ducato's ordered after March 1st 2011 will be Euro 5. You might save a little in VED but you will pay at the pumps. (And what I am hearing about fuel and ad-blue consumption on Ford's and Mercs does not sound good either).


----------



## Melly

I have a 2009 reg and our first french tour of 2500 miles averaged 27.4 mpg.
We had it remapped at the western show in August as it did wonders for our 08 transit based Burstner both in power and fuel.
Went for our second french trip a week later covering a similar distance and averaged 26.2 with no noticable power increase either so we took it back and they checked it and gave it a few tweeks.
On the way home there was a definate power increase but will not be doing any trips now till the new year so cannot report on that yet.
They do say that 15% could be achieved so hopefully will be looking for around 31 mpg.
Watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony645

Just done our first proper trip since a re-map, skipton to essex and back up through Norfolk, very mixed roads, Fiat 2.8jtd, Burstner 747, 5000kgs,
full to full, 25.6mpg, 60-65mph on the A1. 
i


----------



## sandh59

747 said:


> Anyone with a new(ish) 2.3 JTD should go on to the outandaboutlive forum (motorhome matters) where the same question has been asked.
> 
> Look at the reply from euroserv. You will get less mpg and the reason is quite distressing. Owners of older m/homes are going to be much better off regarding mpg.
> 
> BTW euroserv knows his stuff, its his profession.


Hi,
I bought a fiat ducato burstner T580 2007 130 multijet last year which had 'remapping' done by the previous owner.
I travelled to spain and back this year (fully loaded) and trip showed an average of 36.4 mpg when I got back home.
I rarely drive over 65mph and I must admit that I do drive miss daisy and like to keep at a steady 60.
However, how can I tell if the mapping thing is working or not ?
Is 36.4 mpg good ?
Would appreciate any comments. 
Thank you.


----------



## EJB

sandh, it's a really old (9 years) thread but you can sort my MH out and wave a magic wand over it for 36 MPG!:wink2:


----------



## LT Man

2010 130hp 2.3 Tuning box took avg from 27 to about 29mpg but massive torque increase .

Just come back from 2500 mile trip from Germany and Switzerland including loads of mountains and about 28.5mpg avg.
Run at 60mph on motorways


General pattern . yours is not right. hmmmm

LT Man


----------

